# Vintage Candolier Bulb Type?



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

What type of bulbs go into those Christmas candoliers that sit in window sills?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

They use c9 bulbs.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Ok duh... Christmas lights. Lol. Thanks Haunt. 

I picked up two (2) 8 light candoliers at an estate sale for $1 each. They might look perfect on the two main front windows. If they work that is

Wonder if I could hack them with the FS-5 trick...?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You probably could.

I like using the flame bulbs because there's no additional work.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yep, stepping in luck, $1 each!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd definitely lean toward the neon flicker bulbs for a chandelier. They look uber tacky in most anything else, but seem to be built for Halloween. I have dozens of them around...candelabras, porch light, wall hangings, etc. I usually try to hit the after Christmas sales, you can sometimes pick up strings of 10-12 'candle' lights with neon flicker bulbs for 5-7 bucks. You generally can't even buy the bulbs that cheap, so the candles/sockets are just icing on the cake. But a little red paint to simulate dripping red blood/wax and even the candles look great for Halloween.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

c7 candelabra base c9s have intermediate base.


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

diggerc said:


> c7 candelabra base c9s have intermediate base.


Correct!

C-7 is what we call them in the Christmas community. 
But if your buying flicker bulbs or bulbs, at your local hardware store, you will usually find them called candelabra base


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

L.H. we have a Crafts 2000 store in the area that sells many different types of flame flicker bulbs at really good prices. If you have one of those stores in your area or maybe a Michael's you can probably find what you are looking for.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is a little widget about bulb shape and size
The c=candle shape the 7 refers to the diameter in 8ths.
http://www.lightopedia.com/bulb-shapes-sizes


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Bought C7s and they are a hair too big


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow that is an old window candle.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-GE-...972?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d3dee02bc

I'm curious about the voltage.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Lord Homicide said:


> Bought C7s and they are a hair too big


Looks like you need C6 bulbs with an E10 (Edison 10 mm) base.
http://www.familychristmasonline.com/trees/lighting/tree_lighting_history.htm


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Sorry digger, lost track of this. Voltage is 120 plugged straight into the wall.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Single bulb? or multiple bulb fixture'


----------

